# In Office Procedures vs. Outpatient Hospital



## t.rock.tara (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,
I need some feedback from General Surgery offices, please. We would like to know if doing certain procedures in the office tend to get better reimbursement as apposed to doing the procedure in the hospital/facility. I would really appreciate anyones input! We are considering doing this but it will take away the amount of patients we see daily in the office. Thanks again!


----------



## krmichae (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out the Medicare website http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp?agree=yes&next=Accept. You can look up any procedure code and it will tell you the facility and non facility reimbursement.


----------



## t.rock.tara (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for your help!!


----------

